# Executive Intern question



## youknowthething (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey everyone,
I recently applied to Target's Executive Internship program and will be talking to a recruiter soon over the phone. Can anyone give me any advice on what I should expect? It was not stated as an interview but I am expecting to be asked questions and such. And, to anyone who has been an intern, do you have anything that I should know if I do happen to secure a spot? Thanks!


----------



## NKG (Oct 11, 2020)

Drink tons of koolaid


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 11, 2020)

Where's the "before you sign your life away" essay?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 11, 2020)

Son, that’s a highway to hell you’re looking at. Better leave your soul behind.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> Where's the "before you sign your life away" essay?











						Before you sign your life away...
					

And some people hoped that this would go away...   Full disclosure, I was (as so many others I see posting here) an ETL hire straight out of college, and turned frequently to this site for tips and advice prior to taking the offer and donning my red and khaki.      Although there's already a...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2020)

Get a red shirt, get a pair of comfortable shiny used car salesman shoes and dive into it!  Ya got 'nothin to lose.  It's brutal but you're young, take it as a learning experience.


----------



## NKG (Oct 12, 2020)

Op down liked my comment and that tells me a couple of things-

1. No humor 
2. Doesn't know Target very well
3. Obviously completely clueless on the type of people on this board. 
4. Doesn't realize we all have seen intern ETLs. Big eyes bushy tail. Ready to use their degree but no beans about Retail and manage from their office.


----------



## Dog (Oct 12, 2020)

If you’re doing the intern program, they should be able to find a spot for you afterwards! Sometimes they have you do the EIT role twice. Lots of ETL positions open right now.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2020)

My original Dog has some very pleasant and intelligent interns who moved on to other Dogs w/in the region.  It's a gig, not the easiest thing to find these days.  Do it, show up, work hard, be punctual, it ain't that bad!  (it you're an old fart like me put moisturizer on the back of your hands, slinging shit all day is rough on the claws.)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2020)

Spot may not be hiring until next summer for interns.


----------

